# My Amfisound 6, 7 and ?



## tulikirnu (Aug 21, 2008)

Full story and pics->
Amfisound tuotesivu




More pics for 7 here->
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/56485-my-extempore-shopping.html




http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/116637-okay-so-i-get-my-new-tool-amfisound.html


----------



## Apophis (Aug 22, 2008)

I kike the first one


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 22, 2008)

The first one is pretty badass.


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 22, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> The first one is pretty badass.


+1


----------



## guitarplayerone (Aug 22, 2008)

all you new guys could search before you post... in the right forum?


----------



## Heeboja (Aug 22, 2008)

He's just announcing that Amfisound is realeasing an 8-stringer in the near future, silently


----------



## tulikirnu (Aug 23, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> all you new guys could search before you post... in the right forum?







Heeboja said:


> He's just announcing that Amfisound is realeasing an 8-stringer in the near future, silently



maybe you are right, or not. it could be 9, 10, or 12 stringer


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 23, 2008)

how much would these guitars cost ?


----------



## Ishan (Aug 23, 2008)

Far too much...


----------



## tulikirnu (Aug 23, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> how much would these guitars cost ?



here are some (ROUTA)prices

Amfisound tuotesivu

Don´t know the (KAIRA) series prices
here some pics for Kaira 8


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 23, 2008)

A little bit over my price, but not to bad compared to other scandinavian luthiers,.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Aug 23, 2008)

the first one reminds me of like old greek stuff.....kinda like an epic axe from 300 lol


----------



## tulikirnu (Aug 23, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> the first one reminds me of like old greek stuff.....kinda like an epic axe from 300 lol





here some story for first axe
Amfisound tuotesivu


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 23, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> here are some (ROUTA)prices
> 
> Amfisound tuotesivu
> 
> ...



I want them all  That rhoads-like 7 is the coolest looking axe I've seen like that.


[action=twiztedchild]would buy that 6 string even if it does look like it has been outside for 1000s of years [/action]


----------



## Anthony (Aug 23, 2008)

God damn I want an Amfisound.


----------



## tulikirnu (Sep 30, 2008)

My newest should be ready in week. 41!
its awful to wait


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 30, 2008)

You got any pictures of the build process? Cause if you do you should post them here


----------



## tulikirnu (Sep 30, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> You got any pictures of the build process? Cause if you do you should post them here



sorry no any pics, yet


----------



## Snorelax (Sep 30, 2008)

Could you post some pics of the one with the Kelo finish?


----------



## gaunten (Sep 30, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


>


 

 
Now, I've seen some really nice guitars on this site since I got here, shermans, Roters, Kxk's, Carvins, etc. but, NO guitar has given me 
a facial meltdown like this thing. it would just fit perfectly in our
swedish troll/black/forest metal band. 
I took a look at the close-ups of this guitar, 
and just the fact that it looks like a big frigging scandinavian Troll carved it out of some 1000 year old tree he found in his forest with a blunt flintstone, and took some big fucking nine inch nails and hammered some pickups and strapholders on there, with some metal ornaments he took from some farmer he ate, makes me cringe with so much GAS that I probably will kill everyone around me very soon. 
too bad they're a bit expensive...starting at about 6455 $, and that I currently have two 8 strings on order...

oh also, could anyone translate some of the inlays in the neck?

edit: of course I meant fretboard inlays, but ya'll knew that


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 30, 2008)

gaunten said:


> Now, I've seen some really nice guitars on this site since I got here, shermans, Roters, Kxk's, Carvins, etc. but, NO guitar has given me
> a facial meltdown like this thing. it would just fit perfectly in our
> swedish troll/black/forest metal band.
> I took a look at the close-ups of this guitar,
> ...



God that guitar is awesome. A 7 string version of that would be epic. The metal pieces are hand hammered by a blacksmith. How more epic can you get? Too bad its WAY out of my price range. Maybe someday.


----------



## tulikirnu (Sep 30, 2008)

Snorelax said:


> Could you post some pics of the one with the Kelo finish?



here are pics for kelo.
http://amfisound.fi/amfisound_galleria/spotlight/routakelo/routakelo.htm



gaunten said:


> oh also, could anyone translate some of the inlays in the neck?
> 
> edit: of course I meant fretboard inlays, but ya'll knew that



Language is Finnish 
Font : 






1 - Tiedän 
3 - tahtovani 
5 - kuvittelen 
7 - tietäväni 
9 - tahdon 
12 - mielikuvitukseni 
15 - tietoa 
17 - TIETO 
19 - TAHTO 
21 - MIELIKUVITUS

Something like this in English: 

1 - Tiedän_________________I know 
3 - tahtovani_______________that I want, 
5 - kuvittelen______________I think 
7 - tietäväni_______________that I know, 
9 - tahdon_________________I want 
12 - mielikuvitukseni________my imaginations 
15 - tietoa__________________knowledge. 
17 - TIETO__________________KNOWLEDGE 
19 - TAHTO_________________WILL 
21 - MIELIKUVITUS__________IMAGINATION 

Frets 9-15 translates better this way: I want the knowledge of my imaginations...


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 30, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> here are pics for kelo.
> http://amfisound.fi/amfisound_galleria/spotlight/routakelo/routakelo.htm
> 
> 
> ...



I have always liked this guitar  an now I know what the frets say


----------



## tulikirnu (Sep 30, 2008)

gaunten said:


> Now, I've seen some really nice guitars on this site since I got here, shermans, Roters, Kxk's, Carvins, etc. but, NO guitar has given me
> a facial meltdown like this thing.



Thank you!!!
just wait and see my new Amfi, probably then you would sell your 8`s and order Amfi.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm no rhoads style guy buy any means, but man i wanna fuckin shred on the routa 7

make one without blue on it and you got yerself a soon to be buyer


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy fucking crap!! That guitar could raise Mustakrakish!! I don't like the idea of tarnished frets though..


----------



## tulikirnu (Oct 1, 2008)

gaunten said:


> Now, I've seen some really nice guitars on this site since I got here, shermans, Roters, Kxk's, Carvins, etc. but, NO guitar has given me
> a facial meltdown like this thing. it would just fit perfectly in our
> swedish troll/black/forest metal band.
> I took a look at the close-ups of this guitar,
> and just the fact that it looks like a big frigging scandinavian Troll carved it out of some 1000 year old tree he found in his forest with a blunt flintstone, and took some big fucking nine inch nails and hammered some pickups and strapholders on there, with some metal ornaments he took from some farmer he ate, makes me cringe with so much GAS that I probably will kill everyone around me very soon.



(Littlebit offtopic but...) 
I introduce some of my other old looking staff,
here are my Roland Cube, guitastrap, and "blacksmith custom jackson" evoluted by me.


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 1, 2008)

That would rule as a guitar head+cab. I mean those panels and metal thingies! Did you do that yourself?


----------



## tulikirnu (Oct 1, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> Did you do that yourself?



yes I did.


----------



## gaunten (Oct 1, 2008)

pretty fucking cool mang 

oh and tulikirnu, no way am I gonna sell my eights for an amfi, because they wouldn't cover half the cost


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow. That's really neat. So your 8,9 or 12 string will be something in that style? Read between lines 

Saat teh&#228; mulle sit joskus framuksen 2x12''aaseen paneelit tuon microcuben tyylii


----------



## tulikirnu (Oct 1, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> Wow. That's really neat. So your 8,9 or 12 string will be something in that style? Read between lines
> 
> Saat tehä mulle sit joskus framuksen 2x12''aaseen paneelit tuon microcuben tyylii



yeah, maybe 

joo sehän järjestynee 
http://www.netikka.net/minotaur.paintings/MUUT TYOT/nahka ja rauta.html
tuolla viel jotain hommia, mitä oon tehnyt.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 2, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


>



did you set this on fire?  It looks weirdly cool


----------



## tulikirnu (Oct 2, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> did you set this on fire?  It looks weirdly cool


yes, kinda like that
then I hit it axe few times an v&#243;il&#225;
"full story" here->
http://www.netikka.net/minotaur.paintings/KITARA/Jackson3.html

here are the guitar earlier versions


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 2, 2008)

I can sware I've seen this guitar earlier. Metkumods? Or someplace else


----------



## tulikirnu (Oct 2, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> I can sware I've seen this guitar earlier. Metkumods? Or someplace else



Maybe jacksonguitarapalace? don´t know else...


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 2, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> yes, kinda like that
> then I hit it axe few times an vóilá
> "full story" here->
> custom kitara
> ...



cool. I like the"metal" one with the Skull on it


----------



## tulikirnu (Oct 11, 2008)

I have few photos of my new guitar, but I don&#180;t have permission to send it to internet yet!

I see guitar next week and then it leaves fairs to bryssel, so I get it home lately next month

"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Brosella Guitar Show in Brussels on 26 October 2008.

The happening takes place in the Rotonde & Cinedoc halls at the 
Brussels Expo in Heysel."

http://www.amfisound.fi/main.htm
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Zoltta (Oct 11, 2008)

Holy shit that first guitar brings the Viking Metulz


----------



## tulikirnu (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, the fairs is over. I have one photo for the guitar, look first page!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/65329-my-amfisound-6-7-and.html

I sent more photos when I get guitar home, maybe friday...


----------



## noodleplugerine (Oct 27, 2008)

That 8 string is AWESOME.

Never heard of Amfisound before, but am seriously impressed.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 27, 2008)

that is one tasty 8 string. how much? I think i might have to save up for that thing instead of getting one of the ESP or Ibanez or Schecter 8 strings. that 8 just looks so Amazing. I want It!!


----------



## gaunten (Oct 27, 2008)

that, is amazing. I need to know how that kahler works out once you get that beast mang


----------



## TimSE (Oct 27, 2008)

Holy freckin balls! that wood is amazing


----------



## tulikirnu (Oct 27, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> that is one tasty 8 string. how much? I think i might have to save up for that thing instead of getting one of the ESP or Ibanez or Schecter 8 strings. that 8 just looks so Amazing. I want It!!


here is the pricelist, not the cheapest, but they can build what ever you want!
http://www.amfisound.fi/amfisound_galleria/routa_2008/routa_series.htm


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 27, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> here is the pricelist, not the cheapest, but they can build what ever you want!



 wheres the price list?  anyways I alwas thought you worked for them which you dont work for them right?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 27, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> here is the pricelist, not the cheapest, but they can build what ever you want!





twiztedchild said:


> wheres the price list?  anyways I alwas thought you worked for them which you dont work for them right?



Both of your posts confuse me 


That last one looks sick!


----------



## tulikirnu (Oct 27, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> wheres the price list?  anyways I alwas thought you worked for them which you dont work for them right?


sorry don´t know what happened here´s the list
Amfisound tuotesivu

No I don`t work them, I only design guitars and Amfisound is the only Custom shop that build my crazy ideas!


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 28, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Both of your posts confuse me
> 
> 
> That last one looks sick!



when I first saw his post it didnt have the link in it. as for the rest of my post I thought he worked for Amfisound Guitars. but he doesnt


----------



## Fred (Oct 28, 2008)

That 8 is indeed stupidly tasty.

Also...






HOLY GEAR, BATMAN.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Oct 28, 2008)

someone wanna get out their calculator and find out how much all that adds up too?!


----------



## tulikirnu (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## eleven59 (Nov 17, 2008)

I should tell these guys about these guitars, seems perfect for them:

MySpace.com - Battlesoul - London/Goderich, CA - Thrash / Celtic / Folk - www.myspace.com/battlesoulmetal


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 17, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


>



That 8 string is Brutal as the devil himself


----------



## gaunten (Nov 18, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


>


----------



## Ruins (Nov 18, 2008)

do want the 8 in style of the 6


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 18, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


>



you can send them to me now 

Just messing with you. 

Nice family man


----------



## tulikirnu (Dec 16, 2008)

Amfisound


----------



## Ruins (Dec 16, 2008)

8 string RR with tremolo ?!?!?!?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Ruins said:


> 8 string RR with tremolo ?!?!?!?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 16, 2008)

Pretty cool, but given that the 7 string model of that without as many options is ~$3790 I think I'll pass. For that kind of money I'd go for a carbon fiber Oni with fanned ss frets, piezo, and synth access 

It is badass looking though


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, that 8 is sweet! Is that one of the Kahlers that lock? What's the top wood on that guitar? Def a really nice top. Love the little design in the wood above the bridge/pickup. I'd love to have one, but I'd hate to think about how much they cost . Plus do they even market them in America? 

BTW that 7 has the coolest blue I've ever seen 


Off topic question about the locking Kahlers - do you still have the issue of going out of tune when you bend? I'd just look at the Kahler site but I'm having troubles getting on there, for some reason.


----------



## tulikirnu (Dec 16, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Wow, that 8 is sweet! Is that one of the Kahlers that lock? What's the top wood on that guitar? Def a really nice top. Love the little design in the wood above the bridge/pickup. I'd love to have one, but I'd hate to think about how much they cost . Plus do they even market them in America?
> 
> Off topic question about the locking Kahlers - do you still have the issue of going out of tune when you bend? I'd just look at the Kahler site but I'm having troubles getting on there, for some reason.



Yes its with lock, 
woods:
"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Check out the pic's of the first 8-stringed Routa: This Celtic imaged
guitar features a semihollow mahogany body, a maple/walnut neck, a Coco Bolo
top and back and an ebony fingerboard with wooden bindings."

I dont have noticed any tuning problems...
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 16, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> Yes its with lock,
> woods:
> "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Check out the pic's of the first 8-stringed Routa: This Celtic imaged
> guitar features a semihollow mahogany body, a maple/walnut neck, a Coco Bolo
> ...



When you bend with a Kahler (like with your fingers, not with the bar) the string tends to go out of tune until you pull/push the bar. Unless maybe they've fixed that and I didn't get the memo 

And why's it semi-hollow? I suppose it'd sound ok, but when I think 8 string RR with a kahler the last thing I think is Semi-hollow  but I'm sure 'tis cool.


----------



## tulikirnu (Dec 17, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> And why's it semi-hollow? I suppose it'd sound ok, but when I think 8 string RR with a kahler the last thing I think is Semi-hollow  but I'm sure 'tis cool.



This is promo/proto guitar.
with 8 string semi-hollow you can use very strange tunes, and play "big chords" works in folk very well 
and when you lock kahler you can play meshuggah


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> This is promo/proto guitar.
> with 8 string semi-hollow you can use very strange tunes, and play "big chords" works in folk very well
> and when you lock kahler you can play meshuggah



I ot bored and had a pic of me layin a crapy Jackson RR. Crapy because of the guy that owned it is an idiot. so I photo shoped you guitar into this pic  Just because I got bored hope you dont mind








and yes I am going bald


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 18, 2008)

nothing wrong with baldies, just shave it off and you'll feel way better, I know I did.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> nothing wrong with baldies, just shave it off and you'll feel way better, I know I did.



Im only 24 though  thats what sucks for me. plus my gf doesnt want me to shave it


----------



## Pauly (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol, fuck what your girlfriend thinks, balding isn't a choice, being bald is. Buzz that badboy!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 18, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> This is promo/proto guitar.
> with 8 string semi-hollow you can use very strange tunes, and play "big chords" works in folk very well
> and when you lock kahler you can play meshuggah



Yeah I suppose I didn't think of the folk stuff. Again, when I think 8 string RR with a Kahler "folk music" isn't the next thing I think of 

But that's definately sweet. If the prices weren't so high I'd definately be looking into one, and I may be looking into one either as I have a distinct chance of coming on to some serious $ by about June next year 

I still have my fingers crossed for an 8 string FR at this NAMM though.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Lol, fuck what your girlfriend thinks, balding isn't a choice, being bald is. Buzz that badboy!



 I did shave it alot and she got pissed at me


----------



## tulikirnu (Feb 19, 2009)

This joins my family today
Nothing special, but exelent "studioguitar"


----------



## Panterica (Mar 30, 2009)

amfiwhore

lucky


----------



## agriefobserved (Aug 20, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I want them all  That rhoads-like 7 is the coolest looking axe I've seen like that.
> 
> 
> * twiztedchild would buy that 6 string even if it does look like it has been outside for 1000s of years


----------



## drmosh (Aug 20, 2009)

a bump like that? oh dear


----------



## tulikirnu (Feb 27, 2010)

Long time no see!
I´m still waiting my biggest, coolest, artistic and historic project for Amfi! I´ll hope that will be ready this year... It´s nearly 2 years when I have order it!
Well it´s huge and challenging project so I don`t have rush 

In the mean while Amfi will build one tool for me "nothing special" this time...
I´ll hope that I can show pics you next month!

In the mean while

here´s one shot for Kaira 7 for FME exhibitions


----------



## Origins (Mar 1, 2010)

tulikirnu said:


> Long time no see!
> I´m still waiting my biggest, coolest, artistic and historic project for Amfi! I´ll hope that will be ready this year... It´s nearly 2 years when I have order it!
> Well it´s huge and challenging project so I don`t have rush
> 
> ...



I tried this guitar there, it was really sweet but it lacks of a pickup 

There was a really cool model with a Sustainiac pickup, which works a bit like an Ebow. I´ll have to get one of those for my next Amfisound


----------



## alvaro (Mar 3, 2010)

@ tulikirnu: man, this RR 8 string is sick!!! both have similar tastes, i also love Rhoads shape, it's more ergonomical that people usually thinks!

may i ask you what scale lenght uses it? does it keep the original RR body dimensions, or was the body widened to accomodate bigger neck?


----------



## tulikirnu (Mar 3, 2010)

alvaro said:


> @ tulikirnu: man, this RR 8 string is sick!!! both have similar tastes, i also love Rhoads shape, it's more ergonomical that people usually thinks!
> 
> may i ask you what scale lenght uses it? does it keep the original RR body dimensions, or was the body widened to accomodate bigger neck?



Thanks!
8 routa scale is 27" and body has orginal dimensions,


----------



## tulikirnu (Aug 22, 2010)

If somebody is interested, here is my first song ever 
tulikirnu

Played by this ->


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 22, 2010)

You have enough Amfisounds already ! Leave some room for those who are still waiting for theirs.  (Very custom routa 6 in progress here)
Nice song, must say I'm not overly surprised it's folk.


----------



## tulikirnu (Nov 26, 2010)

tulikirnu said:


> Long time no see!
> I´m still waiting my biggest, coolest, artistic and historic project for Amfi! I´ll hope that will be ready this year... It´s nearly 2 years when I have order it!
> Well it´s huge and challenging project so I don`t have rush



Hello!
After 2 3/4 years, release date of my epic guitar project getting closer! 
Stay tuned


----------

